# Hubbard Lake Michigan Info



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Ok, heres the Info.

I will be going to Hubbard Lake to Ice fish from Wednesday Feb 2nd in the afternoon until Wednesday morning Feb 9th.

This is a mapquest link for directions to Hubbard Lake.http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.ad...address=&city=Hubbard+Lake+&state=MI&zipcode=

The baitstore that I used to use, EastBay Outfitters burnt down a few weeks ago. There is a bait store, Lyn & Lanes / Side Door Bait, on the South end of the lake on Woodlawn Street, 1-989-736-6418. The open at 7 AM every day of the week

There is also a bait wholesaler on the North End, Gary Dunlap, 1-989-727-3465 that will have bait available from his home/ garage

This is a map of the lake. http://www.fishweb.com/maps/alcona/hubbardlake/
I have fished both the north and the south ends. A couple of years ago the south end was most productive. I was driving onto the lake at the boatramps as marked on the map. The north west ramp is very close to the Hubbard Lake Motor lodge. The South ramp is very close to the Side Door Bait store. The ramp in the east bay is very close to some of the better perch fishing. As you can see from the map scale this is a big lake. I was driving almost 3 miles from the south ramp to the area I was fishing two years ago. You must have some form of transport, it is not within walking distance. They currently have 6-8 of ice and 6 of fresh snow with bunches of very cold weather in the short and long range forecast. Every trip that I have made in Early Feb, the lake has had 16-20 of ice. On past trips I just drove my truck out to fish. I now have an ATV and will be using that instead. I dont care how thick the ice is, driving a truck on it is almost pucker overload.. They are running atvs and snowmobiles on it now and starting to pull out the permanent shanties. YOU WILL NEED A $20 ORV STICKER FOR YOUR ATV available at anywhere they sell licenses. 

I dont know the cost of a non res fishing license I still have my annual from this fall salmon fishing at it is good through the end of March

Lodging is somewhat sparse.

There are a few rental cabins that are still open in the winter, but I think most are booked.

I have stayed at the Hubbard Lake Motor lodge many times and it is a pretty nice, friendly, reasonable little motel.

They are at the north end of the lake, 6990 Godfrey Dr. 1-989-727-3311
I talked to Patty this morning and she has ample rooms available as of right now. There is a another routing from MichiganSportsman that will be going on the same weekend. May be can get a little Michigan / Ohio bet going. I know we would win, they dont know how to fish except with tipups, but man can they drink while they are waiting on a flag to go off. MI law, ONLY 2 lines may be used !!!!! 2 rods, 1 rod / 1 tipup, 2 tipups

The rooms have two double beds and are $53.00 per night INCLUDING tax. They take ONLY cash or check, no credit cards. They ask for you to mail them a $30 deposit when you make your reservation.

If you are going, call soon and ask for Patty and tell her you are a member of Ohiogamefishing.

When it gets closer I will send my cell # to those who want it and the radio channel I will be using on the lake

For me this has always been a fun and productive trip, not big walleye but plenty of walleye. Hope to see some of you up there.

Kim


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the info Kim
Geowol


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Kim,

I'm looking forward to the trip. I need to fish.


Wes


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I am also hoping to have a nice bright chartruce OGF flag flying from my shanty and ATV to help anyone find,(or avoid) me.

Anyone else with an interest in an Ice fishing, shanty, atv, boat attenna flag??


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Kim,

I'll take one them thar flags.


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

I'd be game for the flag for sure!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Lundy are you heading up only the one time for sure so far or are you going more than once. Heck I havent got to go on the hard water yet so I may use a vacation day or 2 and come up and fish with ya.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Mike,

It's hard to say at this point. It depends on the ice, or lack of ice, in Ohio later in the season.

Come on up


----------



## sliderville (Apr 21, 2004)

I'll Take A Flag


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

There is as of today one more cabin available at Bayview cabins.

The lake currently has 6-8" of good clear ice and very cold weather forecasted forever it seems. While we have been having temp's in the 60's they have been in the mid 30's as a high with lows in the 20's, now they are set for the really cold stuff to come in. The lake will probably have 16+" of ice by the time I go up

This cabin sleeps 3 and has full kitchen, bath, shower, cable TV, etc and cost $75 per night. 

I will be staying at one of the other cabins at the same place. The owner told me that we would have direct access to the lake from the cabins. Just drive your ATV from the cabin out onto the lake, I really like that instead of trying to find parking at the ramps.

I will be at these cabins from Thursday Feb 3rd through Wednesday Feb 9th.

I will actually be up and fishing starting either the 1st or 2nd but will be staying in Alpena.

Alpena in a pretty good sized city with some of the major hotel chains, store, food etc, Alpena is only 15 miles from the North end of Hubbard as another option for anyone that wanted to come up.

Michigan Sportsman will be having an outing on Hubbard Saturday Feb 5th. I'm sure we can get a little OHIO versus MICHIGAN action going on that day  I'm sure that outcome will be just earlier this year   

Any new questions?

Is anyone else thinking about going up?


----------



## hiddenlake (Dec 29, 2004)

See you all up there and hopefully hook into some walleye, will probably be up there on the 5th and fish the 6th. Looking forward to meeting some of you.


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

See you up there Looking forward to playing with all the new toys santa brought
George


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Kim I just read on another board that vexilars have a different color scheme available for people who are red green blind. Supposed to be a 60 dollar upgrade or somthing. 

Scott


----------



## hiddenlake (Dec 29, 2004)

This will be our first trip up there, any special tackle we should bring?  Fished hiddenlake today caught 6 gills and 3 catfish, was nice to finally fish !!!


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Kim, not to take away from the place you are going but have ya ever thought of spending a day pike fishing at fletchers flood waters in alpena? Nice perch, crappie and gills. lm and sm too. The owner of lyons landing has shacks set up and drives ya out and picks ya up or you can go on your own. A guy we go there in the spring with goes every winter and does well through the ice. Any how, good luck on your trip and I wish I could tag along but can't.

bill


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I know that Fletchers isn't very far from Hubbard, but I've never been there.

I have no big desire to catch the pike but may go over and fish it for a day anyway.

Thanks for the info,

Kim


----------



## hiddenlake (Dec 29, 2004)

Kim, can you give me a close area where you will be on the lake? Gonna try to be there before noon on the 5th and wanna get right into the action, we got our own shanty and quad and will be willing to help some of our friends travel if need be, also have a gas auger!!! thanks !! Also would like a flag too.


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Here is link for a decent map for Hubbard Lake
http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-30301_31431_31560-67533--,00.html

geowol


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm not sure what area of the lake we will be fishing that day. If all goes as past years we will be on the west side about 1/3 up the lake.

I also jsut sent you a PM with my cell #, just call me on your way up.

see ya there,
Kim


----------

